# Is beth still breeding???



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

hello, I was wondering if Beth of mousery moments was still breeding, and if she will have any mice available this fall. Is she on this forum?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She is on the Facebook group I told you about. She was at the show in April and is stocked back up, to my understanding. In general, a lot of the American breeders don't frequent this forum anymore. :/ It's really too bad.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Her site isn't up anymore. I'm in the process of joining mouselovers and the mouse connection, though no ones responding...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't go to mouselovers, but TMC (the mouse connection) is also pretty slow. Really, most breeders in the US use Facebook pretty exclusively. https://www.facebook.com/groups/452732888127981/ is the United Mouse Club group.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

actually, I think JFF would work better, cause i'm going to northern Ohio, not southern


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Moved to the lounge as not exactly a sales section thread.

Regards
Mark


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Did I post in the wrong place?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sales section is for offering mice for sale (using the template) or posting asking if anyone has a specific kind of mice, or asking for mice in a specific area.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> Sales section is for offering mice for sale (using the template) or posting asking if anyone has a specific kind of mice, or asking for mice in a specific area.


Beat me too it.

As above not really a for sales or wanted post to go along with the general theme, not to worry though it's landed in the iChat place now :lol:


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

that's good.


----------

